# Not receiving email on qmail/virtual mail server

## deffe

I followed this howto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=111817

and I can authenticate through pop3 and send emails out but cannot receive emails from an external mail address or another email account on the same virtual domain.

I am using IPCop for my firewall and have a static IP address with port forwarding for SMTP to the server on the internal network.

I am not sure where to look for logs to see of the messages are in the que for delivery.

----------

## adaptr

 *Quote:*   

> cannot receive emails from an external mail address 

 

Do you have a domain with an MX record pointing to your gateway ?

If not, don't ever expect to be able to receive mail - this is sort of required.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> I am not sure where to look for logs to see of the messages are in the que for delivery

 

No logs - mailq.

Plain and simple.

----------

## deffe

Forgot to mention that I do have an MX record and I verified that I can telnet to the mail server and test.

Not sure what you mean by "mailq" (only been into Linux for 5 months).

Thanks for your help...

----------

## adaptr

I mean that you type it and see what happens.

Mailq is the command you use to view the mail queue.

----------

## kashani

 *deffe wrote:*   

> Forgot to mention that I do have an MX record and I verified that I can telnet to the mail server and test.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "mailq" (only been into Linux for 5 months).
> 
> Thanks for your help...

 

It's a commandline util for telling you what you've got still in the queue. You may see that you have a few mails there and qmail can't deleiver them.

I'd also run /var/qmail/bin/qmail-qstat to see that qmail thinks the status of it's parts is. That binary might be quite correct as my qmail server is currently down.  :Sad: 

Logs are in /var/log/qmail You will have two sets, qmail-send and qmail-smtpd.

In case none of the above points you to anything, the usual problem is not setting you domain in /var/qmail/control in all the correct places.

hope some of that helped.

kashani

----------

